# OGF Fisherman of the Year - 2011



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

So how do I find out who won the OGF Fisherman of the Year for 2011? Did they even vote this year? I didn't see anything on this so I thought I would see if anyone else has heard anything.

Fish on...............


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't had the contest yet, but I should have it up by the weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't know there even was such a thing... Is it all popularity voting or what?


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey ShakeDown,

Any news on this? I haven't seen anything posted for it, just wondering if I missed it or something. 

Fish on.........


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Its in a sticky at the top of the lounge.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Its in a sticky at the top of the lounge.


Thanks HookSet Harvey......... I didn't even know I was nominated for this, thanks to whoever nominated me. I know I won't win but it is still cool to be in the running.

Fish on...........


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The winner is usually the one who does the most bragging ! Lol


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Whaler why would you even post such a comment to take way from the winner? Anyone one of those nominated would be worthy of such an honor.Two years ago Jim Corey won the honors,after he had passed away.He never posted for months on end prior to the contest so your theory holds no merit.If you can't say anything nice about the winner how bout not saying anything at all.Could you be a little jealous you aren't on the list?


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe whaler was joking, just guessing from the "lol". Someone needs to calm down.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Esox Ozzie (Jan 22, 2011)

Ditto... Whaler's tongue-in-cheek comment could be directed at almost any group of anglers up for peer review and have merit. 

C'mon Puter... I am certain he meant no disrespect to the late Jim Corey... two years ago... when he posted his quip and most certainly should not have been told to "keep his mouth shut" if he can't say something you personally feel appropriate; he was trying to add some humor.

I slightly know a couple of the folks on the current list and have submitted my vote. But the question asked prior regarding how the list is compiled was indeed a legitimate one if they are not a board regular.

just my$.02


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I need to address this matter before it goes on any farther.
I am man enough to admit I may have judged Whalers comment
too harshly if it was meant in humor.That being the case I extend
a heartfelt apology to Whaler.That being said I shall also say I will be quick
to strike when the integrity & honor of any member whom is fortunate 
enough to have been nominated for such honor comes into question.I know most of the past winners and know each of them are very deserving of such honor.
I think it is a very big honor to be nominated as angler of the year here on
OGF and I will go to extremes to keep the honor & integrity intact regarding it.
If I have a miscue along the way,Ill be the first to admit it & clean it up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

puterdude said:


> I think I need to address this matter before it goes on any farther.
> I am man enough to admit I may have judged Whaler&#8217;s comment
> too harshly if it was meant in humor.That being the case I extend
> a heartfelt apology to Whaler.That being said I shall also say I will be quick
> ...


Exactly the way a Mod should act...too bad some of the others do not have your HONOR and Integrity! Thank You!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

puterdude said:


> I think I need to address this matter before it goes on any farther.
> I am man enough to admit I may have judged Whalers comment
> too harshly if it was meant in humor.That being the case I extend
> a heartfelt apology to Whaler.That being said I shall also say I will be quick
> ...


Things spoken, written by hand, and typed on a computer are taken outta context every single day in this world and for someone to admit that that's what happened is a big deal in todays world. Alot of people refuse to admit when they've made a mistake whether it be tiny or huge so two thumbs up Puterdude for doing what some refuse to do. I also believe that you're a very fair mod and you do your job with integrity, honor, and honesty.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Well said...


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats to Troy on winning this award! Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I was very surprised I was even on the list! If they had an award for GMR Smallmouth Fisherman of 2011 I might have had a better shot at it....haha 

Fish on..........


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried to help vote you up to the top Mike  Thanks for all of the great reports over the entire year. You rock.


----------

